# Led RGB par can conversion



## mbandgeek (Feb 27, 2007)

I stumbled upon this while searching for used par cans on ebay. I am not planning to but this, but i still think that this is an intersting concept. I personally think that it is cool.

http://cgi.ebay.com/LED-PAR-Can-Con...2QQihZ004QQcategoryZ29944QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I was also wondering what would be needed to make one of these?
any ideas suggestions will be appreciated


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Feb 27, 2007)

thats kinda cool...


----------



## SHARYNF (Feb 27, 2007)

The issue with this is that the price of full finished led pars is now approaching this price point. I think this company is looking at a higher output led offering,
http://cgi.ebay.com/LED-PAR-Can-LUX...ryZ29944QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
and I have also heard of someone who was looking at an idea to eliminate the ac power/transformer and simply run them all off
a 24 volt power supply, which makes for an interesting concept.

Sharyn


----------



## soundlight (Feb 27, 2007)

A luxeon conversion kit? That's awesome!!

I might have to look in to getting one of those to try out.

Thanks for the link, sharyn!


----------



## kovacika (Feb 28, 2007)

A freind of mine just applied for a patent on a design for LED Pars that run off a power supply similar to those used with color scrollers. You can have 80 par cans on one power supply, with full RGB mixing, all powered off a single 4 pin cable. He has a prototype with 4 pars which are bright, not as bright as a 1000w par 64, but at least as bright as the 500 watters.


----------



## Mashburneli (Jul 28, 2016)

SHARYNF said:


> The issue with this is that the price of full finished led pars is now approaching this price point. I think this company is looking at a higher output led offering,
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LED-PAR-Can-LUX...ryZ29944QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> and I have also heard of someone who was looking at an idea to eliminate the ac power/transformer and simply run them all off
> a 24 volt power supply, which makes for an interesting concept.
> ...


That link is broken.. Is there another direct link?


----------



## RickR (Jul 30, 2016)

Probably not - that was a 2007 conversation. LED technology has improved radically since then. What are you looking for?


----------

